# Blue Ridge Parkway



## Jet915 (Nov 11, 2009)

Linville Viaduct and Linville Falls

1.






2.





3.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Nov 11, 2009)

wow the first two are awesome, great leading lines with the road


----------



## StickShifty (Nov 13, 2009)

love the second one.  the way the road leads up to the front of the picture is awesome.  great fall colors too.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 13, 2009)

Might be too late this year for the peak colors, but it you haven't taken the entire BRP, at least from where one end begins near Cherokee NC, up into Northern Virginia, you are in for a real treat, visually and photographically speaking.

We have done it many times, by car, by convertible, by bike, you name it.

Each time different, and each time is breathtaking, in one place or another.


----------

